# Modern mentality?



## Blackglass (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I haven't been on for a while, but something happened today which pushed me into making this thread.

 Wanting to kill some time, I decided to stop into a new antique store today. I said good-morning to the owner and looked around for a bit. I was with my brother, and we were chatting and commenting on items and whatever. I picked up a rather unusual looking mineral specimen, and commmented "Well, this is cool". All of a sudden, the owner walks over like an absolute ape a says, "Alright, no questions, get out of my store and never come back!". I'm a little shocked and confused, but I kindly complied, it's his store. He then follows me out and the a*****e forces me to give him my full name, and then says he's going to basically file a police order restraining me from entering his place. I have no idea what the **** this guys issue is, as if I'd ever want to go into that place again after being ejected for no apparent reason. I know this is my side of the story, and a lot of times people will say "I wasn't doin' nothin'!" when they are obviously guilty, but I'm dead serious, I did absolutely nothing! Ziltch! On top of that, my dad went in later to ask what the hell happened, and he lied to his face! He accused me of "Throwing things around like there were nothing, and knocking stuff over", neither of which I did. The only thing that he could possibly go off of is that a small toy car rolled off a shelf after I put it back and landed on the shelf a foot under it, undamaged, no harm done at all. But give me a ****ing break! I've seen grown men go as far as breaking an item in an antique store and just walking away from it! I'm now kicking myself over giving him my name. That is just utter crap and I should have not been an idiot and just denied to answer. Just a heat of a moment thing... 

 This isn't the first time I've been harassed by an antique store owner because of my age, but this experience went way over the top! I've had antique dealers follow me around the store, pretending to be fixing shelfs. It's quite hilarious, actually. I've never been kicked out before, though. I don't really understand certain dealers, I've been to 3 bottle shows and have never been harassed, but I get it quite often at general antique stores, especially ones I've never been in before. 

 Do any of you younger collectors, like me, get flak from antique stores because of your age? Did any of you adults get the same when you were younger, or is it just me and modern "What If" people? Why are antique dealers so different from bottle collectors? I mean, they both what the hobby and/or business to be prosperous, so why do some antique shop owners think it's a good idea to scare away younger audiences? 

 ``Michael


----------



## Road Dog (May 29, 2012)

Yeah , it's funny how the older crowd treats the young collectors. I got alot of that in my youth (started 9 years old) the 20's and 30's were not much different. Read up on stuff you are into and dazzle them with your knowledge. Now that I'm nearing 50 I don't get the treatment from older crowd. I guess now I better fit their idea of how old a collector should be. I think all of us that started young have been thru this. Be patient.[]


----------



## flasherr (May 29, 2012)

How old are you? Different people have different ways of handling things. I would have told him to call the cops if he wont tell you what you did. acting like that he wont stay in business. but as to look from owners side he might have had kids come in and tear stuff up with no regards to his property. Look around the big chain stores people playing with stuff and breaking things and walking off kids and adults. Im not taking his his side and he should have handled it in a different way.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like the guy is a total jerk.. I never had anything like that happen to me, and I've been an antique store patron since I was 8 years old.. of course, I never re-shelved anything the fast way like you did.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2012)

Hard not to, but hopefully you won't take it too personal....We've all had bewildering experiences with seemingly COMPLETE jerks.  Just too hard to tell what goes on in somefolks minds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Hang tough!


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

I'd torch the place and burn it to the ground, but that's just how I roll...


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 29, 2012)

I agree with flasherr some kids may have given him a hard time before and maybe your tone was loud to where you sounded not genuine,I think this is likely what happened.......or maybe you looked like Borat to him [8D][].... http://www.yourdailymedia.com/video/watch/5366/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> I agree with flasherr some kids may have given him a hard time before and maybe your tone was loud to where you sounded not genuine,I think this is likely what happened.......or maybe you looked like Borat to him [8D][].... http://www.yourdailymedia.com/video/watch/5366/


 

 LOL freakin  steve

 What I would have done was give him my Birth name Johnny Smash. Then I would have said nice store front windows you got there pops.

 Then I would have brought my pet to visit  his store.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 29, 2012)

LOL Jim



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd torch the place and burn it to the ground, but that's just how I roll...


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 29, 2012)

Don't sweat it too much Michael. I know it can be frustrating tho. Like Brian said, he may have had some bad experiences with some people, but that's still no way to treat people. That kind of business sure won't get you far. 

 It's a small percent of folks that act that way, but there's always a bad apple or two that can make a sour impact. Don't let it get to ya man []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> LOL Jim
> 
> ...


 []


----------



## Plumbata (May 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, I've had some less-than-ideal situations but have never been kicked out of a shop. I have no idea what could have caused his reaction; perhaps you have a look-alike who stole stuff from him. I can't imagine why else he would have reacted like that

 First are a few funny/positive recollections.

 When I was younger, in 5th/6th grade I was a bit pudgy and I guess my face looked somewhat feminine to some people, so when I'd be bidding at auctions and win, the auctioneer would say "... and sold to the young woman!" or something along those lines, and I, quite embarrassed, would correct them. It always elicited a number of chuckles. Happened 3 or 4 times I believe, at different auctions. 

 Just last year the girlfriend and I were browsing an antique shop and I saw a few things that I liked; a bottle and some antique books. I had them hold the bottle at the register (left the books in the case for the time being) and browsed around some more. I was overcome with the need to urinate, like, really really bad, so I raced around the main level looking for a bathroom, didn't see one, then raced upstairs to be met with the same disappointment. So I flew down to the basement and was again out of luck. I was getting desperate and was even looking for floor drains to pee into, and was contemplating urinating in a big 5 gallon water carboy but a patron came down to browse, so that plan never became a reality. It was getting excruciatingly unbearable, and I knew that I would totally soil myself in T minus 60 seconds so I tore upstairs and flew out the front door like a bat outta hell, and ran to the nearest secluded spot in an alley so fast it was as if I was being hunted by a pack of rabid hellhounds.

 After relieving myself and thus averting a terrible wardrobe disaster, I returned to the shop and was confused by the reactions of the shopkeepers and some ole-timer regulars. They thought I stole something and had been having a heated discussion regarding me and my speedy departure. Apparently by the time they were able to get outside to go after me I was already gone in the alley. When I explained my situation their stern looks and judgements vanished and they thought it was quite funny, and were even more pleased to know that I was going to buy some stuff.  []

 When I was quite young (6 - 9) My dad took me to many coin shops and coin shows, and the dealers seemed to love my interest, patience, and knowledge of the material so they all gave me awesome deals on the stuff I wanted to buy, and even nice freebies. The one stamp show i attended was also great, with all the ole-timers excitedly giving me support and deals. Heck same was true at the bottle club and bottle shows back in the day. 

 Things changed somewhat by the age of 18-20. Instead of being a cute kid with broad and deep interests, I was just some long-haired, uninformed novice in the eyes of some sellers. People would sometimes weave tales of BS trying to sell me junk, eye me suspiciously, or even move valuable things closer to them as I would approach.

 There is a guy that sets up at the local monthly flea-market and I would always find good stuff at his table (he had been cleaning out an old closed drug store basement), so naturally we had positive rapport and would chit-chat about antiques, profitable scores as of late, life, etc. Well one month I go in and check his table and see some labeled drug bottles, so I go to investigate them and he gets all agitated, and moves the bottles away talking about damaging corks and labels. I was pretty shocked, but I guess he just saw the hair and didn't look at my face, or only glanced and saw some young fool touching his stuff. I tell him that I collect bottles and know how to handle them, and he looks at me and his eyes go kinda wide as he recognizes who I am, haha. Then the tone shifts entirely and he apologizes and things are back to normal. It was a strange event, nothing serious but seeing how I am treated when it is known that I am knowledgeable versus how I would be treated if I was perceived as some scrub, in the same day and by the same guy, was pretty interesting.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 30, 2012)

In my opinion age is nothing to do with all of this! I was much younger then you when roaming around on some antique store (looking for some antique bottle of course) I was about 7-8 yo & none kicking me away from their store. in fact they treat me like a valuable customer.

 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]Are U sure entering an antique store?? The sign in front of the store is it .....antique, not .....asylum or .....mental hospital??[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 If I were you I'll ask him nicely "what have I ever done to you?? you treat me so disrespectfully?? I'am your customer here..." if he refuse to give you a relevant answer CALL THE COPS !!


----------



## carobran (May 30, 2012)

Nothing like that,but at the Jackson bottle show there were a couple dealers that looked as nervous as a chicken in KFC when I was browsing their more expensive bottles. Next time I think I'll get a cheap repro historical flask,hide it behind the table while I'm looking one of their flasks,then drop the repro.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 30, 2012)

That's sure to give em heart attack! but before that make sure to get the ambulance ready....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]LOL[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (May 30, 2012)

99% of antique and bottle collectors/ dealers I encounter are friendly and give me great deals.

 About 2 years ago, I entered an antique mall that I go to every month. It's the type of place where there are 75 booths you can rent out. I walked up to the booth of an older gentleman and started to look around. I picked up a ACL creamer dairy bottle when the man shouts,"Hey! You shouldn't be touching that stuff! I quickly walked out of his booth.

 About a month later I walked into the antique mall and noticed his booth was gone! No wonder he didn't sell anything!


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 30, 2012)

I've never had any problem like that in the 2 years I've been collecting... I woulda had to resist the urge to break something in that guy's shop if I were you! Sorry that happened to you, Michael. I know I would be indescribably pi55ed if something like that happened to me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I've never had any problem like that in the 2 years I've been collecting... I woulda had to resist the urge to break something in that guy's shop if I were you! Sorry that happened to you, Michael. I know I would be indescribably pi55ed if something like that happened to me.


 
 I just couldn't see you braking anything[]


----------



## Brains (May 30, 2012)

lots of people are like that, just keep an eye out


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2012)

I hate when people brake stuff.. they should let me do it..


----------



## Blackglass (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, I'm 17 and I guess I'd better get used to stuff like this 

 I guess I'm going to have to learn how to control myself under pressure. I don't get violent, but I tend to become a little sheepish. Maybe that's for the better?


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2012)

*TORCH THAT JOINT!!!![8D]*


----------



## div2roty (May 30, 2012)

i'm 31 and look younger, and own an antique store.  I still treated fairly poorly by those dealers that do not know me, as well as some customers.  

 Sorry this happened to you, don't give up on antique stores though.


----------



## diggerdirect (May 31, 2012)

> I guess I'm going to have to learn how to control myself under pressure. I don't get violent, but I tend to become a little sheepish. Maybe that's for the better?


 
  That sounds like control to me, hec of alot harder to keep your cool than to blow a gasket. I'd think its his loss, dont fret to much on it![]

 Al


----------



## andy volkerts (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *TORCH THAT JOINT!!!![8D]*


 [] Always a voice of reason!! Ya are too much Jim!!


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Keepin' it real up in the feel, BROOKLYN....Top of the Food chain...WEST SYYYYYYYYYYY EEEEEEEDDDDEEE Andy....LOL[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys, I'm 17 and I guess I'd better get used to stuff like this
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to learn how to control myself under pressure. I don't get violent, but I tend to become a little sheepish. Maybe that's for the better?


 
 Hey Michael,

 Nah, I wouldn't say get used to it. Be prepared for the next event. Your brother, is he older? I've never seen a sign of "No More than 2 Students in the Store" in an antique store, though have seen it on numerous "convenience" stores or bodegas. One way to head stuff like this off at the pass, is to ask about items you are interested in seeing whilst entering the establishment.

 The Utes of today by popular mythology must be, by turns either extremely larcenous (Perhaps you've seen one of the Vidz) or surely Vandals or Franks. [8D]







 There's no excuse for his aberrant behavior. There are conventional channels like the BBB, the ADA, or New Hampshire's ADA, through which you might lodge complaint, or have some fun [insert wicked grin.] A Letter From a Young Collector to local paper(s) or other avenues 








 could be a worthwhile project. _The Wacko Antique Dude_ could be a story, a Carlinesque comedy sketch, a helluva shake em up speech at the Annual ADA Convention, or related trade group meetings. You could sell it, or as they say in these parts, "Bottle It."

 Me, I think would be tempted to youtube his arse into submission, or somesuch electronic skullduggery (Piratical chuckle.)

 Who do you see in the role of Rudest Shop Keeper in New Hampshire?


----------



## Penn Digger (May 31, 2012)

I don't understand how he "forced" you to give him your full name?  WTH?  It is a free country and you can enter and leave any business open to the public without "showin zee papers" other than for those with age requirements.  Please advise.

 PD


----------



## Blackglass (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> I don't understand how he "forced" you to give him your full name?  WTH?  It is a free country and you can enter and leave any business open to the public without "showin zee papers" other than for those with age requirements.  Please advise.
> 
> PD


 
 I was stupid and I conformed to his rediculous order, but like I said in my original post, I should have just calmly told him that I would give nothing more than my first name. He seemed like the kind who would get violent pretty quickly, but I still think it was a poor decision for me to let him have it. Oh well, for some reason I feel this isn't the last I'm going to see of this guy.


----------

